# Allan Bradley powerflex VFD's



## sam-the-electrician (Jul 21, 2013)

Have some powerflex 4, 40 & 70 VFD's. Came out from a Electrical panel. I tested them on my test bench with a motor and they work great. Can someone suggest where can I sell these. I am not a fan of ebay.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Try these:

www.plccenter.com
www.plchardware.com


Just a word of caution, though. Expect to only get pennies on the dollar for them.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

sam-the-electrician said:


> Have some powerflex 4, 40 & 70 VFD's. Came out from a Electrical panel. I tested them on my test bench with a motor and they work great. Can someone suggest where can I sell these. I am not a fan of ebay.


Once you decode FleaBay is off the table, your options become very limited. 

You could try liquidators, like PLC Center, but they will only pay you pennies on the dollar of what they might otherwise fetch.


----------



## CYoung (Apr 19, 2013)

Craigslist


----------



## sam-the-electrician (Jul 21, 2013)

*Craiglist*

Not sure how successful is Craiglist for industrial products. Its really tough to find a good site where you can sell tested VFDs at decent price.


CYoung said:


> Craigslist


----------



## sam-the-electrician (Jul 21, 2013)

*agree with you*

Tried both these but you are right. Not worth to sell through them. Specially when I have spend all the time in testing these.




eric7379 said:


> Try these:
> 
> www.plccenter.com
> www.plchardware.com
> ...


----------

